
Instagram is deleting the accounts of hundreds of porn stars - mastazi
https://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-50222380
======
peteretep
tldr; because some vigilantes keep reporting them, and Instagram's content
moderation team is massively inconsistent.

~~~
swarnie_
Seems dumb.... I though reporting e-girls to the IRS was the most effective
play if you're prudish?

~~~
true_religion
I don’t know what an e-girl is, but I can assure you pornstars pay taxes.
Income earned is reported to the government by the studio.

~~~
swarnie_
That's my point, the target is wrong. If you want to be a general dick online
there are better ways to go about it.

------
TomMckenny
Paid ads for violent conspiracy theories are fine but god forbid you use an
eggplant emoji.

------
fastball
Porn is not advertiser friendly. Hence the need for a decentralized web and
decentralized payments.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
There is no actual pornographic content posted by these accounts - they're
being banned because of who they are.

~~~
fastball
Presumably advertisers don't want their content interspersed in the middle of
a porn stars instagram story, whether the actual content is pornographic or
not.

~~~
slightwinder
Then it should be enough to flag those accounts, and only show ads which are
explicietly ok with showing it there. This even is an advantage, because some
products who already work on the border of sex-ads would surely be very happy
to be shown in that context.

~~~
bitL
Once you are notified of a possible SESTA/FOSTA violation, you are required to
act.

------
Scapeghost
This taboo against sex, one of the most natural acts of almost all lifeforms,
is THE single most bizarre facet of human society.

Porn stars and sex workers should be celebrated instead of being ostracized.

There aren't many other professions who contribute as much to reducing stress
and fulfilling the fantasies of so many people across the world. Most sex
workers do it without any thanks and barely make enough from it to survive.
Not only they have to brave a constant risk of disease and violence, they have
to carry this outdated stigma throughout their lives, not only for themselves
but also their families, even after they quit.

~~~
BurningCycles
>This taboo against sex, one of the most natural acts of almost all lifeforms

We're not talking about just 'sex', we are talking about the creation of
entertainment media were a person is paid to have sex with another
person/persons. I wouldn't call it a 'natural act'.

I used to be totally fine with porn, and to some extent I still am, however I
do see it as a problem as well.

First off I think that the ease with which really hardcore porn is
increasingly accessable today means very young kids are able to get their
first views of sex being extremely warped. This creates expectations of what
sex is that many are likely uncomfortable with, but will perform because porn
has made it 'the norm'. Add to this how most porn turns sex into something
borderline mechanical and/or centered around a fetish, which makes perfect
sense from a 'product standpoint', but it also means that practically all porn
sells the whole idea of sex as merely people using eachother to 'get off'.

The second problem I have is with the industry and its employees, I can't
recall any ex-porn worker having anything good to say about their previous
profession, instead what I've seen described comes across as a really shitty
situation, where many turn to drugs in order to make it through 'shoots' and
then again to forget.

~~~
Scapeghost
> The second problem I have is with the industry and its employees, I can't
> recall any ex-porn worker having anything good to say about their previous
> profession, instead what I've seen described comes across as a really shitty
> situation, where many turn to drugs in order to make it through 'shoots' and
> then again to forget.

This can be said about the "mainstream" showbiz industry as well. Remember all
the child stars with ugly adulthoods?

As for spawning fetishes and promoting unrealistic expectations, again, you
can say this about a lot of mainstream media too.

Critics of porn seem to ignore other industries with the same problems when
singling out porn for these criticisms, because !!sex!!

~~~
BurningCycles
Sure, but sex is something practically every human will engage in, and
typically starting at a young age.

I don't know exactly what the fetishes/unrealistic expectations you say
mainstream media is promoting, but I doubt they have as direct impact as porn
does.

As for mainstream showbiz, I certainly don't hold it in high regard either,
but I do think it does better than the porn industry. Basically I would be
very hesitant about my kid going into showbiz, meanwhile I would do anything
in my power to dissuade my kid from going into porn.

~~~
nojvek
Porn is a huge world of a bajillion sites. Some are good, some are meh, some
aren’t.

Coming from Australia, I find the whole anti-nudity-sex view of US extremely
bizarre.

One one side Netflix and friends have figured out that Booms, Bullets, Bucks,
Boobs and Butts are a golden formula. Like most HBO series involve some form
of nudity.

On the other side the big media mafias are heavily censoring totally normal
things.

------
tuyguntn
I believe companies should be free to set their terms of use and/or whom they
provide services. Like in a real life, if you don't like someone or you don't
follow her/his ideas, you are free to not answer his questions or concerns,
why it should be different in corporate world?

If you think company does wrong, just fight with them in a same way.

In other words, why I should demand from local bar to serve me a kosher beer?
They feel like it is not profitable for them to serve all kind of minorities
(or even some majorities depending on type of bar) and I should be ok with
that.

~~~
rajup
You can always go to another bar which does serve what you want. Name an
alternative to Facebook/Instagram/Twitter that has similar reach. It's not a
very good analogy IMHO. It's all well and good to say that companies should be
free to set the terms and conditions of use but when said companies have such
a large impact on people's livelihood and have a near monopoly, I'm not sure.

~~~
zakki
I agree with grandparent analogy. If Starbucks doesn’t serve your need, you
can go to other cafe. But you will never have the same experience. The same
thing for Instagram/Facebook. You will find the alternative, PCMag listed 9
alternatives in their website.

------
Scapeghost
It seems that even HN has censored this topic. I couldn't see this post on any
page without searching for it.

------
buboard
it is insane that people let FB regulate their lives and communication .
encrypt and decentralize is the ultimate solution

~~~
deelly
Lets remove all moderators! Free speech, yay! Racism and bulling is form of
communication, too!

~~~
buboard
this isn't about free speech anymore, but about freedom of association and
communication

------
ricc
Doesn’t really make sense if they’re not posting porn. They might as well ban
the BBC...

------
breadandcrumbel
When you do everything right, and follow the platform rules, and still get
banned after all your hard work

It's just a manner of time until this platform will fall.

~~~
dabbernaught420
And the Media Goblin shall rise from the ashes

------
holstvoogd
just let these platforms die.

------
BickNowstrom
Why? 4chan and other assorted incels took the tactics used by the left to
silence and deplatform people (mass flagging/reporting), and applied it to
e-thots: women who often don't pay taxes, yet receive massive donations for
sharing private pictures, often from sad young men who want to know what it is
like to have a girlfriend, and get taken for a ride (they get automated
"personal" messages on whatsapp, stringing them along with fake promises for
more cash).

It was a bad idea when the left applied it to popular right speakers, and it
is a bad idea when the right applies it in their misguided quest/troll to make
society more puritan, help a brother incel escape the clutches of
e-prostitution and try for a real girlfriend.

Viewed in a certain light, these accounts are nothing more than fronts for
digital prostitution, all carefully made to guide people to one of their
profitable monetizations. Even Youtube allows "performers" to use their
suitable-for-work videos to advertise their Patreon, where kids can buy the
bath water or access to lewd Snapchat of their favorite cosplayer or ASMR
star.

This is not about sexual liberation, and platforms shunning porn stars. It
never was. It is all about trolling/culture hacking these very gameable report
buttons. It is what happens when you allow a vocal activist minority to
moderate your platform. The BBC reporting it as a crackdown by big evil
business (completely ignorant of the real cause, or the 1000$ per month
blowjobs these stars are offering one click away) tells you we still have a
way to go with investigative journalism. Big evil site owners used to pay
Ginger Banks (the first time I saw her, she was live streaming her vagina from
a public library PC), they love all the attention and engagement these women
bring.

If the owners kick them off their platform, it is because they risk breaking
the law or have their hand forced by activism/trolls. Anything else is eating
into their business.

------
fit2rule
This represents an opportunity: these folks should just build their own apps
which distribute content to their fans. Thats kind of what apps are for - the
commoditisation of networks like Instagram and so on, is only really necessary
because the technological barrier to entry is too high.

All it would take is for someone to open source a decent image
browsing/payment transfer application, stick it on Github with a decent
license that allows for re-use of the code, and 'services' like Instagram and
Facebook will die the deserved death.

This is only a thing because the OS vendors are gate-keeping, and because they
work hard to make it more and more difficult for people to write and
distribute apps themselves...

~~~
tendencydriven
You'd never get an app like that onto the iOS App Store - you can't distribute
NSFW content.

~~~
arethuza
The app store is full of violent games, which personally I'd regard as far
more NSFW than anything referring indirectly to porn.

